
Elon Musk reportedly testified that he's low on cash, financially illiquid - Alupis
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-testifies-low-on-cash-financially-illiquid-report-2019-10
======
demarq
is it me or did the entire article repeat three points all the way through.

------
iyw
rubbish article

